# Tarantula related stuff...



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

metame said:


> Jamie, i think you should start your own thread!!!


Done! 



mumof5 said:


> if the male gets away with his life do you need to feed the female more to make up for her not eating him?? and also would you mate the same pair again or would that not work?/
> 
> (sorry for all the questions but its really interesting )


You just feed the female until she stops feeding. You can try them again the following day, thats quite common actually. Sometimes the male doesn't get a good insertion the 1st time around. 



Miss.PuddyCat said:


> 1000! yikes do they all survive?
> 
> Thats great to hear he got away


Most will survive, you'll always get a few casualties though.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

im starting to like my chile rose spider..she's about 14 now i think


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> im starting to like my chile rose spider..she's about 14 now i think


She looks good


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

yay! tarantula thread!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> yay! tarantula thread!


Goosebumpy but interesting


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

now it's got its own thread it seems to have died!

what do you feed them?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

lol yeah, I don't think anyone has anymore questions!

I feed them crickets, locusts and meal worms. Sometimes a pinky mouse for the really big tarantulas!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i love seeing pics, and could prob have one aslong as i didnt have to get it out lol oh would cry hes a big wimp im the girl who has to save her man from the spiders  

can you feed them pinkies all the time? i have issues with live food (i feel guilty picking a cricket to head for its death lol!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> lol yeah, I don't think anyone has anymore questions!
> 
> I feed them crickets, locusts and meal worms. Sometimes a pinky mouse for the really big tarantulas!


how often do you feed them?
are they really as easy to look after as you said previously?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Daynna said:


> i love seeing pics, and could prob have one aslong as i didnt have to get it out lol oh would cry hes a big wimp im the girl who has to save her man from the spiders
> 
> can you feed them pinkies all the time? i have issues with live food (i feel guilty picking a cricket to head for its death lol!)


It's hard to not get attached to the crickets! I see it as they're just doing their job in the circle of life!! Pinkies are more of a treat for the bigger tarantulas.



metame said:


> how often do you feed them?
> are they really as easy to look after as you said previously?


You can feed them as offen as you like! That will determine the life span and growth rate. Tarantulas can go for months without feeding. So you could feed them once a month and they will live for ages and grow slowly. Or feed them a few times a week and they will have a shorter life span and grow quickly.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> You can feed them as offen as you like! That will determine the life span and growth rate. Tarantulas can go for months without feeding. So you could feed them once a month and they will live for ages and grow slowly. Or feed them a few times a week and they will have a shorter life span and grow quickly.


that's amazing! howcome they live shorter if you feed them more?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mine has crickets every couple weeks, she doesnt always eat them, it makes me jump watching her pounce on them though!


----------



## charlierob1 (Feb 27, 2010)

We have a Chile Rose but she has not eaten for about 2 months why is this ?
She is nice and warm has a clean tank and she moulted about 6 months ago im worried.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

charlierob1 said:


> We have a Chile Rose but she has not eaten for about 2 months why is this ?
> She is nice and warm has a clean tank and she moulted about 6 months ago im worried.


they can go a while without eating, im not great at advice though!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> mine has crickets every couple weeks, she doesnt always eat them, it makes me jump watching her pounce on them though!


Still gets me everytime! 



charlierob1 said:


> We have a Chile Rose but she has not eaten for about 2 months why is this ?
> She is nice and warm has a clean tank and she moulted about 6 months ago im worried.


This species are notoriously slow growing, which has a lot to do with their fasting periods. Be prepared to go for many more weeks without your rosie eating. They also have the knickname 'Pet Rock', as they don't do much!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

we have a king snake like that one months she'll eat loads then stop for 3-4months, then pig again thankfully shes been a good feeder for a few months tho. Im just glad the rats/mice are dead lol!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

do they bite?? e.g the common chile rose one?

we had one in college and i held it on a piece of card then threatened to stand on it when it moved :lol:

(i wouldnt but i was terrifed)! yet find them fascinating..! weird!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

apart from the chilean rose what other tarantula is good for beginers?? iv got a chilean but want more


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> apart from the chilean rose what other tarantula is good for beginers?? iv got a chilean but want more


try

reptileforums.co.uk ... loads of pics on there too


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

nic101 said:


> try
> 
> reptileforums.co.uk ... loads of pics on there too


thank you


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

nic101 said:


> do they bite?? e.g the common chile rose one?
> 
> we had one in college and i held it on a piece of card then threatened to stand on it when it moved :lol:
> 
> (i wouldnt but i was terrifed)! yet find them fascinating..! weird!


All tarantulas can bite, but their 1st defence is to run away! New world species (from south America) have urticating hairs on their abdomen, they will flick these into the air as a defence also. These will only cause minor irritation. Old world species (from Africa and asia) do not have these urticating hairs, and tend to be more aggressive. Tarantulas will usually rear up and put on a threat display before biting.



mumof5 said:


> apart from the chilean rose what other tarantula is good for beginers?? iv got a chilean but want more


Any Brachypelma species, there are many! Mexican Red knee (_Brachypelma smithi_), Mexican Red Rump (_Brachypelma vagans_), Mexican Pink (_Brachypelma klassi_) are just a few examples. All hardy and easy to keep.

Definately Greenbottle Blue Tarantula (_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_), you get everything you want out of a tarantula. They grow at a decent pace, ravenous feeders, make elaborate webs and they are stunning from spiderling to adult!



nic101 said:


> try
> 
> reptileforums.co.uk ... loads of pics on there too


I've been on there since November 2007! Also Arachnophiles Forum - Powered by vBulletin is a good site with wealth of knowledge in it's members. I'm no expert, I just know what I need to know.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

nic101 said:


> do they bite?? e.g the common chile rose one?
> 
> we had one in college and i held it on a piece of card then threatened to stand on it when it moved :lol:
> 
> (i wouldnt but i was terrifed)! yet find them fascinating..! weird!


chiles are pretty docile mines never bitten and children of all ages have held her x


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's, in my opinion, some mouth watering tarantulas. None of these are mine, they're all off google images...

_Monocentropus balfouri _- soccotra blue baboon









_Poecilotheria metallica _- Gooty ornamental









_Poecilotheria subfusca _- Ivory ornamental









_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _- Greenbottle blue









_Xenesthis immanis _- Columbian purple bloom


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

theyre beautiful! i especciallyy like the gooty ornamental!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> chiles are pretty docile mines never bitten and children of all ages have held her x


i took my chilean into my kids school for them to look at. all the children loved it and were really interested but the parents were scared lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

metame said:


> theyre beautiful! i especciallyy like the gooty ornamental!


Highly sought after species, well all 5 of them are! Adult female Gooty ornamentals can go for £300-£500  For the soccotra blue baboon, they are even more expensive!

They are all quite rare though and thats why traders keep the prices up!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

mumof5 said:


> i took my chilean into my kids school for them to look at. all the children loved it and were really interested but the parents were scared lol


lol that sounds about right!

I used to do village fairs for the wildlife park I used to volunteer at. We would do talks on bugs, reptiles and tarantulas. They would ask me to bring my own tarantulas because they were better than the ones they have at the park!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> lol that sounds about right!
> 
> I used to do village fairs for the wildlife park I used to volunteer at. We would do talks on bugs, reptiles and tarantulas. They would ask me to bring my own tarantulas because they were better than the ones they have at the park!


do you handle yours?? i get mine out alot but some people say they shouldnt be handled...


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> do you handle yours?? i get mine out alot but some people say they shouldnt be handled...


i heard that to


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I just copied and pasted this from the other thread that I highjacked earlier! Because it's late and I'm tired! 

The handling issue has been going on for eternity it seems!

The people who think its ok to handle will argue that as long as it's done properly, there shouldn't be an issue. To handle properly, you should be kneeling down or over a bed, place your hand flat infront of the spider and gently coax it on to your hand. 

The people who are against handling will argue that the spider doesn't benefit from this. There is only risk of dropping the spider or it biting if it got startled. A tarantula can die from being dropped from around 2 feet or more. the abdomen will rupture and it will bleed to death. 

Thats just a basic run down of the ongoing debate. You should see the arguments on other tarantula forums I go on!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> Highly sought after species, well all 5 of them are! Adult female Gooty ornamentals can go for £300-£500  For the soccotra blue baboon, they are even more expensive!
> 
> They are all quite rare though and thats why traders keep the prices up!


they are beautiful!

What tarantulas do you have?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I have 5 Greenbottle blue spiderlings that will be a breeding project for the future! A scarlet bird eater, a chile rose rcf, a Mexican red knee, a chile sp 'red' and 2 of a newish species called Chilobrachy sp. aladdin (I don't know their common name!)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> I have 5 Greenbottle blue spiderlings that will be a breeding project for the future! A scarlet bird eater, a chile rose rcf, a Mexican red knee, a chile sp 'red' and 2 of a newish species called Chilobrachy sp. aladdin (I don't know their common name!)


oh wow. just googled them all (google is my friend!) and they're all amazing!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> I just copied and pasted this from the other thread that I highjacked earlier! Because it's late and I'm tired!
> 
> The handling issue has been going on for eternity it seems!
> 
> ...


so really it's all down to the individual really isn't it


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> so really it's all down to the individual really isn't it


Yeah pretty much. There is no definative answer.

Although the BTS (British Tarantula Society) will not condone handling at all. They are strickly against it.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> Yeah pretty much. There is no definative answer.
> 
> Although the BTS (British Tarantula Society) will not condone handling at all. They are strickly against it.



why??


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

metame said:


> why??


I can only guess this one! I would say it's because out of both sides of the argument...it's the safest option! There is probably some info about it on their website, but I am far to tired now!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> I can only guess this one! I would say it's because out of both sides of the argument...it's the safest option! There is probably some info about it on their website, but I am far to tired now!


oh, ok. joy.

im heading to bed in a bit, so goodnight! and thanks for a fascinating evening!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry for not asking more questions I had to go to work.
What do you do with the babies? Do they stay in the same tank as the mom or go to a different one.

Does the mom actually do anything for them or are they left to fend for themselves.

I'm finding this all really interesting, Ill admit I skimmed quickly thro the pics and will most likely have to search my room for spiders before going to bed. But I have to say I have more respect now for Tarantula's.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

We've had a few spiders over the years, our 1st two were rescued from a house raided by the police for drugs, the landlord brought them out not knowing what to do with them, when someone told him my son was into exotic pets.

We ended up with 2 chillian Rose one male 1 female, both were not in the best of condition but were very tame 2 new tanks & a steady supply of food soon brought them round we had the female for 12 years before she died but we never actually knew how old she was, the make only lasted 18 months he was missing a spiner & couldnt make a web nor could he shed.

My son also worked in a pet shop for a while so any spiderlings with problems or damage in transit came our way, not all survived but we still do have a chilian rose who is about 6 now, & a friend of ours has a mexican red knee & a chilian rose my son gave her once he'd got them well.

My nephew also has 2 chillian rose's from the spiderlings my son looked after.

He's always had a passion for exotics, as well as the rose we have a mexican red knee who is fairly placid, & a goliath bird eater who definitely isnt lol ( all 3 are female)

She flicks hair as soon as you go near the tank, & has a verocious appetite, & unlike the other 2 she's not pretty in my opionion.

He has snakes too tho did downsize his collection a lot due to ill health 18 months ago.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

how do you know when there dead? (random but theres been several times we thought Lotte was dead!)


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Sorry for not asking more questions I had to go to work.
> What do you do with the babies? Do they stay in the same tank as the mom or go to a different one.
> 
> Does the mom actually do anything for them or are they left to fend for themselves.
> ...


After the female has laid the egg sac, it's common practice to 'pull' the sac after around 28 days, open it and incubate the eggs yourself in a speciallly made incubator. After this the eggs will go through a few stages, all pictures taken off google images...

eggs sac...









eggs and some eggs with legs...









eggs with legs...









Nymph 1 stage...









Nymph 2 stage...









Spiderling...









Once they are at spiderling stage, you seperate them and keep them in seperate pots...









The mother doesn't do anythin for the spiderlings, they're on their own to make it in the big wide world!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> how do you know when there dead? (random but theres been several times we thought Lotte was dead!)


Most of the time spiders/tarantulas will go into the death curl, their legs tucked underneath their body. Tarantulas moult on their backs with their legs in the air and it can look like they are dead.

Dead spider...









tarantula moulting...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I will be checking all the corners of my bedroom and under the bed (well hubby will be MADE to do it).  BEFORE I get into bed, I HATE SPIDERS. hmy:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Why dont you ask a Mod to put your thread over on SPIDERS AND INVERTS section of this forum, this will be interesting for alot of peeps over there, just a thought, as you may have more replies over there. My bloody dog just passed my leg with his tail and made me jump and knock my mug of tea over the table,


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I will be checking all the corners of my bedroom and under the bed (well hubby will be MADE to do it).  BEFORE I get into bed, I HATE SPIDERS. hmy:


lol

ok, confront your fear my dear! 

Turn the volume up on your computer and watch this...

YouTube - Haplopelma lividum


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Why dont you ask a Mod to put your thread over on SPIDERS AND INVERTS section of this forum, this will be interesting for alot of peeps over there, just a thought, as you may have more replies over there. My bloody dog just passed my leg with his tail and made me jump and knock my mug of tea over the table,


I thought about that, but it's not a very popular section, not many people on this forum are into creepie crawlies!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

F**k shite f**k, THAT MADE ME EFFING JUMP LIKE HELL THEN. stupid cricket went back towards the bloody web, why didnt it keep going forward. OMG I am shaking now, and I am not joking either.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> I thought about that, but it's not a very popular section, not many people on this forum are into creepie crawlies!


I dont like Spiders of any kind especially this SIZE. but I must say they are beautiful in their own way. I WOULD NEVER hold one. EVER


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> F**k shite f**k, THAT MADE ME EFFING JUMP LIKE HELL THEN. stupid cricket went back towards the bloody web, why didnt it keep going forward. OMG I am shaking now, and I am not joking either.


My work is done here 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> lol
> 
> ok, confront your fear my dear!
> 
> ...


that was AMAZING!!! like wow...

but... poor cricket 

lol...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

No No NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo NOT amazing bloody frightening hairy thing. Pretty from AFAR though..


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> No No NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo NOT amazing bloody frightening hairy thing. Pretty from AFAR though..


if you accept theyre pretty from afar, why not that thay're amazing? tbh, i have anough trouble controlling 2 legs!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

prettyish from afar. But I am fine now dont worry I have taken precautions incase Jamie puts up another one lololol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> prettyish from afar. But I am fine now dont worry I have taken precautions incase Jamie puts up another one lololol


ROFLL!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tell me when there gone ok. God its dark in here lololol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

lol what are you like eh...!!

My inter-species breeding has been a success!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> lol what are you like eh...!!
> 
> My inter-species breeding has been a success!


Eeeewwww Awwwwwww mixed feelings lololol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Eeeewwww Awwwwwww mixed feelings lololol


lmao haha, now your stumped!

love it or hate it...!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> lol what are you like eh...!!
> 
> My inter-species breeding has been a success!


ROFLL!!!!!

LOVE it!

it's so cute!
(that made me laugh so much it hurts now!!)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> ROFLL!!!!!
> 
> LOVE it!
> 
> ...


Chop is bloody legs off and I would cuddle that one. lol


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Eeeewwww Awwwwwww mixed feelings lololol


Thats really cute 



Jamie Walker said:


> After the female has laid the egg sac, it's common practice to 'pull' the sac after around 28 days, open it and incubate the eggs yourself in a speciallly made incubator. After this the eggs will go through a few stages, all pictures taken off google images...
> 
> eggs sac...
> 
> ...


*shivers* There gonna give me nightmares but Im still curious.

In the wild does the mom just leave the sack there? And wander off?

Guess they have to grow up fast then.

Another question that been bugging me do they make a noise at all?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie, i fear you may have made some converts!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> lol
> 
> ok, confront your fear my dear!
> 
> ...


Omg  Had to replay it again it was so quick!!hmy:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Omg  Had to replay it again it was so quick!!hmy:


Isnt it.  I bloody jumped a mile high. That is why I dont like them, they are tooo fast.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

metame said:


> Jamie, i fear you may have made some converts!!!


I would never get one but I have more respect for Tarantula's thats not saying any house spider is safe from being squeshed.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> In the wild does the mom just leave the sack there? And wander off?
> 
> Guess they have to grow up fast then.
> 
> Another question that been bugging me do they make a noise at all?


They will stay around mummy for a bit, then wander off on their own. Mummy makes the egg sac in her burrow, so she isn't going anywhere!

No noise at all.....except for the tubs of crickets!



metame said:


> Jamie, i fear you may have made some converts!!!


If I can convert 1....just 1....it would be great 

It's an amazing hobby, with so much more to it then people think. So many different species, with amazing colours!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> They will stay around mummy for a bit, then wander off on their own. Mummy makes the egg sac in her burrow, so she isn't going anywhere!
> 
> No noise at all.....except for the tubs of crickets!
> 
> ...


I am not so frightened of them now, My fears are not so bad so that must mean I can get closer to them to KILL the leggy buggers.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Isnt it.  I bloody jumped a mile high. That is why I dont like them, they are tooo fast.


did you make a hole in the ceiling?!


Jamie Walker said:


> They will stay around mummy for a bit, then wander off on their own. Mummy makes the egg sac in her burrow, so she isn't going anywhere!
> 
> No noise at all.....except for the tubs of crickets!
> 
> ...


i would *love* to try looking after a tarantula now!
you may have me bugging you in a few months for help though ;p

i cant get one just yet - still in uni accommodation


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Omg  Had to replay it again it was so quick!!hmy:


Good stuff eh...?! 



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Isnt it.  I bloody jumped a mile high. That is why I dont like them, they are tooo fast.


Isn't it great with the sound up...



Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I would never get one but I have more respect for Tarantula's thats not saying any house spider is safe from being squeshed.


Thats ok, those ones have tattoo's and are mean to their mums! :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am not so frightened of them now, My fears are not so bad so that must mean I can get closer to them to KILL the leggy buggers.


oh dont squish them 
poor spiders!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> Good stuff eh...?!
> 
> Well have to say this thread is getting realy interesting. Not enough to say maybe I like them yet LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

metame said:


> oh dont squish them
> poor spiders!!!


Do you now, I dont think I could stand the crunch under my shoe. ewww.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Err no sorry, not a convert here 
They're very interesting to learn about as long as I don't see piccies. I was looking through to try and desensitize myself to them, like I looked up ones that I kind of knew what they looked like so I knew what I was letting myself infor when I looked at a pic, and the ones you've posted I just scrolled down really slowly. 
It's sounds so pathetic I know =]
But the OH came over and showed me pics of Camel Spiders (look 'em up, hate me later) and I freaked out. Heart rate shot up, panicked, it's ridiculous. This is why I have cats =] No spiders are safe, and no future children of mine are having them as pets, no way no how. 
Having said that, I did kind of like the purple one you posted a pic of. Purple I can almost, almost, get on board with.
xx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Jamie Walker said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff eh...?!
> ...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Self Control:

This is NOT a spider thread.
This is NOT a spider thread.
This is NOT a spider thread.

Right that didnt work,.

This is a SPIDER MONKEY thread.
This is a SPIDER MONKEY thread.
This is a SPIDER MONKEY thread.

Yes I think it is working..........no spider images in my mind now.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> deb53 said:
> 
> 
> > lets see if I can find some interesting video's then...
> ...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

wow! that 'p. metallica' is GORGEOUS!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

wow! the moulting is amazing as well!!!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Moving to the correct section.
Some people have a fobia to these creatures
and i don't think they would like to see them
in general chat. Happy chatting.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamie Walker said:


> deb53 said:
> 
> 
> > lets see if I can find some interesting video's then...
> ...


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

RobC is an inspiration for me! He has hundreds of video's on YouTube.

The colours of a tarantula are at their brightest straight after a moult! Also, if a tarantula loses a leg somehow, it will grow one back on the next moult! The leg wont be as strong as the others, but it gets stronger and stronger with each moult after!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> RobC is an inspiration for me! He has hundreds of video's on YouTube.
> 
> The colours of a tarantula are at their brightest straight after a moult! Also, if a tarantula loses a leg somehow, it will grow one back on the next moult! The leg wont be as strong as the others, but it gets stronger and stronger with each moult after!


thats amazing!
im not impressed that i want a tarantula now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im just wantching the enclosure tutorilas now - they are amazing! he has loads!!!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

metame said:


> im just wantching the enclosure tutorilas now - they are amazing! he has loads!!!


This one is the greatest tarantula enclosure I've ever seen! who would believe there is a species of tarantula that swims!

YouTube - Revamped H.Gigas water enclosure part 2

and a better vid of the tarantula swimming...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> This one is the greatest tarantula enclosure I've ever seen! who would believe there is a species of tarantula that swims!
> 
> YouTube - Revamped H.Gigas water enclosure part 2
> 
> ...


he is one amazing person! i love his enthusiasm!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

haha! he *is* amazing! i've been watching his vids for HOURS now!
love him!

jealous of his kid though


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

when they bit do they just bite and let go or do theyy hold on? have you ever been bitten?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

metame said:


> haha! he *is* amazing! i've been watching his vids for HOURS now!
> love him!


lol

Thats time well spent. I dread to think how many hours I've spent watching his videos....many MANY hours!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Jamie said:


> lol
> 
> Thats time well spent. I dread to think how many hours I've spent watching his videos....many MANY hours!


haha, if my lecturer ever found out the reason i didnt turn up to the seminar was because i hadnt done teh reading as i got distracted b watching his videos on youtube i dont think he'd have thought it was hours well spent


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I nearly touched a Tarantula 

They had a petting zoo at the mall of all sorts of animals one being a Tarantula!

Think I grew an 8 inch kneck looking into the tank lol

They asked if anyone would like to hold it :scared: and Ill admit I took off to look at the snakes 

ALMOST.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Haha, think of it as therapy. You took a step closer today!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Haha, think of it as therapy. You took a step closer today!


To true tho I just went downstairs to find Soda playing with a fat house spider!

RIP Fat house spider.

Maybe next time Ill wait around for lid to be taken off.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Whats a good species for a total beginner?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thought i'd share this  http://static.funnyjunk.com/gifs/creepy.gif


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Whats a good species for a total beginner?


i'd say get a chile rose spider


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The one in your signature looks pretty cool. Are they pretty easy to care for?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> The one in your signature looks pretty cool. Are they pretty easy to care for?


yeah she's so easy to care i forget she's there sometimes lol she has crickets every couple weeks and thats about it lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds good. How often do you clean out the tank?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

once she's finished eating we check for any remains of anything and pick it out with tweezers, clean the water dish daily, her substrate gets changed every 6-7 months and she hates it...nasty people ruin all her webbing :/ she's top though can be interesting just watching them


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've always wanted one but only started looking into them recently. They seem like great very little effort pets


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I've always wanted one but only started looking into them recently. They seem like great very little effort pets


they are they look pretty to!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> thought i'd share this  http://static.funnyjunk.com/gifs/creepy.gif


thats so cool! It doesnt look like a real spider!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Whats a good species for a total beginner?


As much as Chile Rose Tarantulas are excellent begginer species, they sometimes come with the nickname of 'pet rock'.

Try googling any Brachypelma species, they have a bit more colour to them and can be a bit more active. Slow growing species, so will live forever!

here's a couple...

Brachypelma smithi









Brachypelma klassi


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Are they still pretty easy to look after? They're very pretty as bizarre as that sounds talking about a tarantula


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes extremely easy. All Brachypelma species originate from Mexico, so keep them dry and warm, with a weekly misting of the tank and your well on your way to having a happy tarantula. 

Idealy you want a *Greenbottle blue tarantula*. Basically they are bomb proof as far as looking after them! Google it, you'll love 'em!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So pretty :001_wub:. Are they hard to find in the UK?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> So pretty :001_wub:. Are they hard to find in the UK?


Not that hard, I have 5 spiderlings that will be a breeding project when they mature. There is always 1 or 2 knocking around if you know where to look


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

My favourite Brachypelma species is this, good price as well...

_Brachypelma auratum_
Mexican Flame Knee (4 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

they will send this in the post to you!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its lovely. I won't be getting any for a while two young kids staying with us for a while but I'll have a look on that site when I am


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Jamie said:


> My favourite Brachypelma species is this, good price as well...
> 
> _Brachypelma auratum_
> Mexican Flame Knee (4 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> ...


think i've found my boyfriends birthday present


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> think i've found my boyfriends birthday present


Do it, you'll love this species as well. They are slightly different to the usual Brachypelma species as they don't take 500 years to grow!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

going to see what he says first, was going to just order one but if i do and he doesn't really want it i'd feel awful but the price seems pretty cheap so i may convince him


----------



## Dominic upton (Aug 29, 2020)

I am 12 and I am looking into getting a chile rose spider. My mum said I can if I do research so I have a few questions. 

1. How would I clean a terrarium. Not a plastic tank. A terrarium with doors.

2. How would I handle a chile rose to avoid hurting or annoying them. I know they're docile but that deosnt mean I can be rough.

3. How should I feed them and when should I feed them?

4. What happens if they molt and when do they molt. I wanna know so they can feel safe. And what should I do with the molted "shell"

5. When should I change the water dish. I need to know so they can have a nice drink

6.what should I use for the habitat e.g. Ground material

7. How should I make a den for the spider. 

8. Can someone reccomend a beginners guide. A physical manual that I could buy for a low price.

I would love if someone were to reply and that would be a great help.

Thank you. Bye now


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Have a look at the rest of this thread, and I found this for you.
https://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2018/12/chilean-rose-hair-tarantula-care-guide/


----------

